# HELP FAST!!!!



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

i have a characin its commonly known as red eyed tetra and i thinks its pregnant it has swelling around gills and is breathing heavily i dont know anything on how to set up nursery tank or how it lays eggs or what so plzz help it wouldnt let me post this in the charicns topic so sorry thanks?









are te eggs alrdy feritle or what?

here wat she looks like

View attachment 83524


View attachment 83525


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i dont think its pregnant if its breathing heavily


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

its really fast i think its breathing heavily cause ihad to ctacth him


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

These type of fishes lay eggs. They're not livebearers like guppies. So the fact that the belly is big just means that it's full of eggs, not pregnant. if you trying to catch the fish did not cause the hard breathing, then it could be some type of disease. the pics is a bit dark, so it's kinda hard to tell.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

are they already fertile? do i take her out when she lays them?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

no...the eggs are not fertiled. she needs a male to fertilize the eggs once she lays the eggs. but you can setup a different tank for the purpose of breeding them, and then take them out and put them back in the main tank. if there's no other fishes present in the tank, you can just cover the gravel bed with 'spanish moss', or java moss, or whatever you want to use. this prevents the pair from eating the eggs after being laid. After that, you can collect the eggs or just remove the spanish moss and put it into a different tank to hatch.


----------

